# How Many "Breeders" Understand Breeding Programmes?



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*How Many "Breeders" Understand Breeding Programmes?* 

 *How many times have you heard:*​  I *must *use that particular dog because look at what it has won. 
I am going to use a particular sire because my bitch *lacks *bone, has a poor head, etc., and he has plenty of bone, has a good head etc.

Both of these breeding patterns are *destined *to *fail*. The owner of the bitch has taken *no *time or very little interest in studying the relative pedigrees of the proposed sire and dam, to ascertain if they are compatible.

*In fact, most present day breeders have little chance of success. This may be the reason for the dropping off in quality in the dogs of some breeds currently being shown.*

One of the unfortunate happenings that influence new breeders is that in a litter of *10 to 12 puppies*, there is generally only* one or at the most two "respectable" ones*. the fact that they are most unlikely to produce anything worthwhile is not apparent unless a thorough study is made of the background, relatives, etc.

To establish yourself and your kennels as a breeder, you *must *develop a breed type you can consistently reproduce. There is *no *alternative. To have any chance of establishing a successful breeding programme, *a lot of work and research must be completed long before you intend mating your bitch.*


Obtain pedigrees of all the different sires you might like to use, even those owned by your opposition. *These pedigrees should be at least 8 generations or longer if possible. Not just the three or four we see today.*
If possible examine the sire's parents and grand-parents. If you are unable to physically examine the parents etc., obtain photographs and study them.
If the proposed sires have been used before, examine the quality and type of the progeny, to see if they are siring the type of dogs that you wish to breed.
 If you are reasonably happy with what you find with one of the proposed sire's parents, grand-parents and progeny, you can now start studying the pedigrees of your bitch and the selected proposed sire.
First you must check to see what, if any, relationship there is between them. It must be remembered the complete out-cross is not the successful mating that a lot of people believe, even though in any long-term breeding programme, it is required every now and then.
Check the common dogs in both pedigrees.
 Then check if these common dogs are of the *type, balance, structure and soundness that you wish to breed. If not, discard the sire and start again.*Be prepared to spend a *considerable *_amount of time and patience on your research_. Too many owners mate their bitch:
To the dog down the street, because it is *close*.
To the latest import.
To the dog that has *just won* the Breed Specialty Show or the Royal Show.
To the dog that has *won the last 6 *challenges or so.

*None of these prove in the long term to be successful for the betterment of the breed.* 

It is  *important *to remember that it is *better *not to have that litter, * than *to produce puppies for the *sake* of the bitch having a litter.

We as bitch owners, have a  *responsibility *to future generations of Pure Breed Dog lovers, to not just produce puppies, but to try and improve our particular breed...
-author unknown​


----------



## hal (Apr 8, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *How Many "Breeders" Understand Breeding Programmes?*
> 
> *How many times have you heard:*​  I *must *use that particular dog because look at what it has won.
> I am going to use a particular sire because my bitch *lacks *bone, has a poor head, etc., and he has plenty of bone, has a good head etc.
> ...


what you presented makes me smile---i thought i was the only one who thought this way---may this breed out live us!!!

H:hug:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting read - thx for sharing


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Exactly too many people don't have a plan they don't think about a program they breed for the single breeding the popular sire the current new winner 

I look in the previous generations and what I want with the breeding and the future generations to continue the line.


----------

